# operation



## leah2015 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello I'm moving to alfaz del pi at the end of this week but I still find everything overwhelming I have 4 young children and I am pregnant does the state hospital have gas and air ready for when i have my baby as this is the pain relief I have? also my mum is moving with us but she needs an operation as soon as possible she has a 3 stone tumor in her stomach so it's not a straight forward operation she has been waiting 9 months for an operation date in the uk but she still hasn't received one. Can she have this operation Done in spain? Will she have to pay for it or a contribution?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leah2015 said:


> Hello I'm moving to alfaz del pi at the end of this week but I still find everything overwhelming I have 4 young children and I am pregnant does the state hospital have gas and air ready for when i have my baby as this is the pain relief I have? also my mum is moving with us but she needs an operation as soon as possible she has a 3 stone tumor in her stomach so it's not a straight forward operation she has been waiting 9 months for an operation date in the uk but she still hasn't received one. Can she have this operation Done in spain? Will she have to pay for it or a contribution?


:welcome:

yes there's gas & air

as for your mum , I'd be surprised if the op isn't available - but whether she'd get it on state healthcare or have to pay for it depends on her circumstances

if she has a state pension from the UK then she'd be entited to state healthcare, otherwise she'll either need to be working here, the registered dependent of someone who is, or have private health insurance

since she already has this tumour it's highly unlikely that it would be covered under a new private health insurance policy 

once she no longer lives in the UK she wont be entitled to the op in the UK either


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

leah2015 said:


> Hello I'm moving to alfaz del pi at the end of this week but I still find everything overwhelming I have 4 young children and I am pregnant does the state hospital have gas and air ready for when i have my baby as this is the pain relief I have? also my mum is moving with us but she needs an operation as soon as possible she has a 3 stone tumor in her stomach so it's not a straight forward operation she has been waiting 9 months for an operation date in the uk but she still hasn't received one. Can she have this operation Done in spain? Will she have to pay for it or a contribution?


Wow, Leah, sounds like you've still got a load of basic questions to get sorted before you come here to live. 
This website tells you all about healthcare in Spain and you can get in touch with English people working here who can explain everything to you, but you are taking a huge risk planning to come here without healthcare cover for yourself, your children and your mother
Health Care In Spain | Working through the British consulate looking to offer information on health care requirements for UK residents living and working in Spain
PS Actually I think the chikdren would be covered, but I'm not sure if that would include a hospital stay for example. The website will tell you.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Troll alert?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> Troll alert?


Perhaps!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> Troll alert?


possibly

but possibly genuine, so until we have evidence to the contrary let's give her the benefit of the doubt, eh?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/661354-uk-benefits-spain.html This post suggests you're moving to Spain with no work prospects - thats not a good thing to do, especially with four children.

However, as to the questions on this thread. What do your mothers medical advisers feel about her moving to Spain with such an illness??? They would need to be "in the know" as anything done in Spain will require her medical records - if she's under retirement age, she may well have to pay for her treatment?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

leah2015 said:


> Hello I'm moving to alfaz del pi at the end of this week but I still find everything overwhelming I have 4 young children and I am pregnant does the state hospital have gas and air ready for when i have my baby as this is the pain relief I have? also my mum is moving with us but she needs an operation as soon as possible she has a 3 stone tumor in her stomach so it's not a straight forward operation she has been waiting 9 months for an operation date in the uk but she still hasn't received one. Can she have this operation Done in spain? Will she have to pay for it or a contribution?


Leah, unless you are contributing to the social security system- or maybe have a husband who is- then you probably won't be entitled to free healthcare either, to have your baby.


----------



## leah2015 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello thank you for your replies. No I'm not trolling!! Yes we are going to Spain and definitely going to work we are setting our own business up once we're sorted.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leah2015 said:


> Hello thank you for your replies. No I'm not trolling!! Yes we are going to Spain and definitely going to work we are setting our own business up once we're sorted.


As long as you are aware that until you are paying into the Spanish system, you wont have access to free health care. 

To set up a business, you will need to contact a gestor, who will take you thru the autonomo/self employment system, which will rectify that. But that does involve a monthly payment on top of any taxes. Unfortunately Spain doesnt make it easy. you may well be better off staying with the children in the UK until your business is up and running - assuming your partner is able to go ahead??

Jo xxx


----------



## leah2015 (Feb 1, 2015)

We already have a villa to move to and I also know me and my children are covered for health care as soon as we're there because we're protected by the spanish law


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leah2015 said:


> We already have a villa to move to and I also know me and my children are covered for health care as soon as we're there because we're protected by the spanish law


The children maybe, but the system in Spain is based on contributions, not residency. So you do need to look into whether you have cover

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

leah2015 said:


> We already have a villa to move to and I also know me and my children are covered for health care as soon as we're there because we're protected by the spanish law


How are you covered?
What Spanish law are you referring to?


----------



## leah2015 (Feb 1, 2015)

Because I'm pregnant I do. We also have our ehic cards to use in till were paying into the system x


----------



## leah2015 (Feb 1, 2015)

I haven't a clue what law it is but I have come across this information on 5 different websites


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The facts are that the only way you can claim free health care in Spain is if you are contributing into the system, by way of an employment contract, autonomo payments, or if you are retired (over 65) and then the UK will cover reciprocal payments.

If you were a visitor/tourist, then you could use the EHIC, but that is for emergencies and immediate necessary treatment only. But this card cant be used if you actually live in Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## leah2015 (Feb 1, 2015)

How long does it take to become self employed in Spain to be able to pay into the system x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leah2015 said:


> How long does it take to become self employed in Spain to be able to pay into the system x



You need to contact a gestoria, who will guide you thru the paperwork and set it up for you. I dont know exactly how long it takes, but I guess alot depends on how simple your business plan is. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leah2015 said:


> I haven't a clue what law it is but I have come across this information on 5 different websites


yes children under the age of 18 living in Spain are 'legally' covered - though that doesn't mean that it will be easy to convince the powers that be on a local level

for your pregnancy, yes, you're covered - but not beyond that

Ministerio de Sanidad, Servicios Sociales e Igualdad - Service de Presse - La Reforma de la Sanidad - Preguntas frecuentes

the EHIC is for essential & emergency care for holidaymakers, so if there was something serious you'd be patched up enough to send you 'home' to the UK - it isn't for ongoing care - & while you can use it for a short time - once you are registered as resident, or considered resident after 90 days, you can't use it any more

you might find yourself in a 'catch 22' situation

you'll need healthcare cover & proof of income in order to register as resident - you have up to 90 days to do that

& you'd likely not be able to get even a temporary healthcare card unless you are registered as resident

your best bet is to get registered as self-employed & get that business started asap - that way you can satisfy the healthcare & income requirements & register as resident


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leah2015 said:


> How long does it take to become self employed in Spain to be able to pay into the system x





jojo said:


> You need to contact a gestoria, who will guide you thru the paperwork and set it up for you. I dont know exactly how long it takes, but I guess alot depends on how simple your business plan is.
> 
> Jo xxx


you can do it yourself - but most people will use a gestor as jojo says

& most gestores can set it all up online more or less on the spot


----------



## leah2015 (Feb 1, 2015)

As soon as we get to Spain we are going to get a gestor because we are going to register for residency as soon as possible same with our business


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

leah2015 said:


> How long does it take to become self employed in Spain to be able to pay into the system x


It doesn't take time to set yourself up as self employed. You can do it in a day. You have to go to the tax office and then the social security office, but you will, in all probability, need to to speak Spanish as is to be expected!
You would do well to follow jojo's advice and employ a gestor. These are people who deal with all bureacratic steps that you need to go through when dealing with Spanish paperwork. They are well used by the Spanish too. They are cheap and when you find a good one they will save you money and headaches.
Being self employed is not the same as in the UK and you have to pay a monthly quota whether you earn or not, although having said that you can go off the self employed register if you anticipate a month with no earnings. The good news is that atm if you are new to the system you have reduced payments over a period of 2 years I think it is, but I pay 264€ a month I think it is and tax at 21%.

Here are the conditions of the 50€ per month payment.
Tarifa plana para autónomos de 50 euros de Seguridad Social | Infoautónomos


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to say that moving to Spain isnt easy financially. Its not til you leave the UK, you realise that actually its a very comfortable and safe country to live in and the "nanny state" that everyone complains about is in fact there to help and look after (just like nanny lol). Spain is harsh by comparison. Even schools charge for books (not cheap), hospitals may expect relatives to do the non medical care while a patient is there. The benefit system is totally different and in general, limited and you really are on your own.

So you need to look into this thoroughly before you burn your UK bridges

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

For children's school supplies you may get some help, but it won't cover everything you need. Families have to supply books, stationery, clothes and food. As I say, sometimes the local authorities give some help with this, but due to the crisis a lot have cut this aid. 
Your best bet is to go to a local authority governed by the right wing party the PP who are pro families and pro catholic. With Spain's falling birth rate you will be welcomed!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If you are self-employed and paying social security contributions in Spain that will provide you and your children with health cover, but it won't solve the problem of your mother's healthcare. 

If she is below state retirement age she cannot now obtain an S1 form from the UK, as since last summer these are only issued to state pensioners. As has already been pointed out earlier in the thread, she could not obtain private health insurance for a pre-existing condition, and as evidence of adequate health coverage is a pre-requisite for registering as a Spanish resident now, that is a problem. I very much doubt whether a hospital would agree to operate on the basis of her EHIC card as a long standing condition would not qualify as emergency treatment.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

You really need to get the practicalities in order quickly.

Setting up as self employed won't take long but to do so, you do actually need to have a business up and running.

You have to register as resident within 90 days of arrival. To do so, you need to prove that you have sufficient income and healthcare. You can do this via a contract fo work, proof of self employment or otherwise show that you have private healthcare and approx 600€ per person incl children being paid into a Spanish bank every month and/ 6000€ savings per person.

As Lynn says, your mother won't be covered for residence by your family cover- she will have to register and meet all the requirements in her own right.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> You really need to get the practicalities in order quickly.
> 
> Setting up as self employed won't take long but to do so, you do actually need to have a business up and running.
> 
> ...


approx 600€ per person incl children being paid into a Spanish bank every month OR 6000€ savings per person.
Isn't that it?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Some regions demand both!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> approx 600€ per person incl children being paid into a Spanish bank every month OR 6000€ savings per person.
> Isn't that it?


Should have read - 600€ per person per month and / or 6000€ savings. Some regions require one or the other, or both.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If I were Leah or Leah's Mum no way would I come to Spain until all the medical problems including childbirth have been dealt with...in the UK.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

leah2015 said:


> Hello I'm moving to alfaz del pi at the end of this week but I still find everything overwhelming I have 4 young children and I am pregnant does the state hospital have gas and air ready for when i have my baby as this is the pain relief I have? also my mum is moving with us but she needs an operation as soon as possible she has a 3 stone tumor in her stomach so it's not a straight forward operation she has been waiting 9 months for an operation date in the uk but she still hasn't received one. Can she have this operation Done in spain? Will she have to pay for it or a contribution?


I am sorry your mum has a tumour in her stomach, but if she is on an NHS waiting list for 9 months or more,they must consider her tumour to be non life threatening, although it is probably uncomftable for her. Any tumours which are in danger of spread, or considered life threatening, are always dealt with pretty immediately in the UK.
If you mum was above pensionable age, and had some income, be it from pensions alone, she would be eligible for full state care in Spain, if she was considered a full time resident here, she would effectively de-register herself from UK residence and care from the NHS, except for immediate emergency care.
However, to get pensions, residencia etc in place, and then get the correct forms to entitle her to even register with a GP here, requires some hoops and hurdles to jump through, and takes time, nothing is immediate, may take months, and the start all over again in Spain this time.
By the time your mum would be accepted as a GP practice patient, if eligible,then was refered for tests, and put on a Spanish waiting list, as basically they will have the same criteria here for 'cases' which are considered non urgent, or life threatening,your mum would be back on a waiting list in Spain, possibly as long as the UK's, you could find yourself going round in circles.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

This is why people tend to use a gestor: 

I experienced something very similar last week!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Having read this thread and the other one about child benefits by the same OP I am very concerned that she is moving here next week with 4 children, her sick mother and another child on the way.

I am not sure if she is real or a troll. If this is a real situation then in my opinion it would be a very unwise, even irresponsible, move without making sure of her facts first.

She says she has got her information from several web sites. Although websites and forums such as this one are helpful, I don't think she should make such a decision based on what she reads online.

My advice would be get all the information (in writing) from DWP and the relevant Spanish authorities before coming here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Having read this thread and the other one about child benefits by the same OP I am very concerned that she is moving here next week with 4 children, her sick mother and another child on the way.
> 
> I am not sure if she is real or a troll. If this is a real situation then in my opinion it would be a very unwise, even irresponsible, move without making sure of her facts first.
> 
> ...


absolutely!

although what she said about healthcare for herself & the children is correct, & on the govt website I linked to - actually accessing it is another issue entirely!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

9 months wait for a 3 stone tumour removing

How long do we have to give someone the benefit of the doubt, is there a rule for it


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> 9 months wait for a 3 stone tumour removing
> 
> How long do we have to give someone the benefit of the doubt, is there a rule for it


Three stones = 42lbs = 19kg.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> 9 months wait for a 3 stone tumour removing
> 
> How long do we have to give someone the benefit of the doubt, is there a rule for it


As long as no harm's done it doesn't really matter.
(Imho, of course)


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Why has there been no response to this from Leah?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

extranjero said:


> Why has there been no response to this from Leah?


Either she feels we've been a bit harsh, or she's gone away to think about it. I guess theres not much she can say for now

Jo xxx


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Or laughing at us all.......


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Either she feels we've been a bit harsh, or she's gone away to think about it. I guess theres not much she can say for now
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't think anybody has been harsh, just realistic, thinking about Leah's and her family's long term welfare.
It feels horrible to shatter people's dreams, but if it prevents them from doing something rash, they may regret, then it is worth giving advice.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Check out her other thread on www.tellmewhat"I"wanttohear.com


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

VFR said:


> Check out her other thread on www.tellmewhat"I"wanttohear.com


For some reason I can't t this
Can you tell me the main points of it?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm quite worried about this thread, I've been thinking about it alot. Sadly, it looks as if we've scared Leah away with our realities. But if she and her family are really moving at the end of this week, I sincerely hope that they dont burn any UK bridges and do some major research into what they can expect. As we all know, Spain isnt like the UK, it can be harsh and doesnt have a "nanny state"

I hope they take off their rose coloured specs before they give up everything

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm quite worried about this thread, I've been thinking about it alot. Sadly, it looks as if we've scared Leah away with our realities. But if she and her family are really moving at the end of this week, I sincerely hope that they dont burn any UK bridges and do some major research into what they can expect. As we all know, Spain isnt like the UK, it can be harsh and doesnt have a "nanny state"
> 
> I hope they take off their rose coloured specs before they give up everything
> 
> Jo xxx


You know that we weren't trying to shatter dreams jojo, and I do wonder at people who accuse us of doing so. What possible motive could we have for doing that?* Although it has to be noted that of course the OP hasn't said anything about this* 
If she really is coming over at the end of the week, she pregnant and she's got 4 children she's got far too much to do than to be on here!
I don't regret writing what I wrote at all. I think we all gave measured pertinent advice which some, not many admittedly, actually thank us for!
Some people always land on their feet. Let's hope Leah and her family does 
Would be even better if she came on again to tell us about her adventures!


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Irony


----------

